

Review My App - twitterrsslinks.com - rubenfonseca

Hi! I'm a developer in Portugal and decided to build this app so I can track all my friends tweets that contains HTTP links.<p>The app uses Twitter OAuth and exports the data into a multitude of formats including RSS, ATOM, XML, JSON and plain text.<p>What can I do to get more users? I plan to give more features like dupe detection and website thumbnail.<p>Any feedback is very appreciated. Thank you!
======
bdmac97
Clickable: <http://twitterrsslinks.com/>

Potentially useful and I haven't personally seen something like this before so
that's always good. It would be nice if you expanded the shortened URLs in the
RSS feeds since they are not bound by the 140 char twitter limit.

~~~
rubenfonseca
I'm thinking about that too, that's a great idea! Thank you!!

